# Old Fashioned Oats



## Carlee (Sep 29, 2010)

*Can I give my rabbit Old Fashioned Oats? How much is too much?*

Since still trying to change feed since Purina's formula changed. I haven't found a rabbit feed that he will eat. I've just about tried them all. 

So all he has been eating for a week is hay and leaf lettuce and lots of water. 

I've now ordered Oxbow to try. 

Thanks


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Sep 29, 2010)

If your rabbit refuses other food, why not go with the Purina? I know its formula changed, but I haven't seen any change in how my rabbits recieved it, so yours should be okay too.

As far as the oats, you can feed Old Fashioned oats or even rolled oats from the feed store. I usually just put a pinch over the rabbits' food daily, it's really not something that should be consumed in large amounts.


----------



## Carlee (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for your response  I just gave him alittle he ate the oats up!! 

I tried the New Purina Show and Jude got a knot in his intestine. That's what the vet said he had. I was mixing the feed but it didn't make a difference. 

Jude is just pitful - he sits by his feed bowl begging. I ordered Manna Pro Show and he refused that too. 

I'm really at a loss what do do - honestly it's making me sick seeing him like this. 

I had to order the Oxbow - it's suppose to be in Saturday - hopefully!!


----------



## jujub793 (Sep 29, 2010)

oooh i didn't know bunnies could be do fussy about their kibbles and bits :craziness


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 29, 2010)

if oxbow doesn't work you could always try rangen. 


Rangen Inc, Rangen, Inc 

115 13th Avenue SBuhl, ID 83316-1745 map 


Phone:
(208) 543-6421
they also have a place in Angleton TX. 
They have great feed and rabbits seem to really love the smell. so if the oxbow doesn't work you should try this. 

best of luck and best wishes

Crystal


----------



## Carlee (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks Crystal - but there isn't any place in my area to get that feed. 

I didn't either Julie, I'm afraid his health will suffer.


----------



## JimD (Sep 29, 2010)

My buns get a daily sprinkle of Old Fashioned oats with their breakfast feeding every morning.

I fed my buns Purina for about the first year I had them and then switched them over to a timothy based feed.

While it's not considered the best, they love the Kaytee Timothy Complete.

A couple of my older buns that need the extra protein & fat to keep weight on, I feed Kaytee Supreme (alfalfa based).

I also give them a sprinkle of black oil sunflower seeds with their dinner feeding.
And at both meals they get a couple of small pieces of dried papaya.

For hay, they get Sweet Meadow Timothy. It's more of a meadow hay mix that has a variety of things in it...clover blossoms and stems, some broad leaf plants, and mostly timothy. They LOVE it.


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 30, 2010)

*Carlee wrote: *


> Thanks Crystal - but there isn't any place in my area to get that feed.
> 
> I didn't either Julie, I'm afraid his health will suffer.



you can order it. that is what my feed store does and i can if they ever run out or I move etc. 

See how he likes the oxbow if he doesn't like it you can call the number and they can help you out. unfortunately thier site is under construction. ugh. but if you call they can help you out if you need it. 

anyway let us know how he does with the oxbow.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 30, 2010)

Hope u are switching slowly on the pellets. You shouldn't just feed a different pellet as it will cause stomach upset to the bun and produce diahearra. Oxobw Bunny Basics T is what I and many of us here in Us feed. It's a great pellet. Let us know if you need help to switch foods, it must be done slowly.

As far as Hay Oats? They may be given as a treat, but that is all. Buns LOVE them too!:biggrin2:


----------



## Carlee (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks Crystal! 

And thanks Jim - great information!


----------



## Carlee (Sep 30, 2010)

I tried to introduce the feed slowly but now I've run out of his usual feed. That's why Jude is stuggling. So far with the lettuce, papaya, hay he hasn't stopped pooping. 

If I had know that Purina has changed feed formula I could of started long ago changing him to another. 

You are right - he LOVES the oats


----------



## Carlee (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, no go on the Oxbow pellets - I think I give up!!!:cry4: I have spent so much money on trying different brands. Jude just won't try anything.


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Oct 5, 2010)

call rangen and give it a try. Its pretty cheap. I get a 50 lb bag for $10 with my 4h discount. rabbits seem to love the smell and they change over within a few days.

The number is (208) 543-6421
thats the buhl number but they might know somebody closer to you that has it in stock. you can check your local feed store that carries livestock feed they might have it or they could more than likely get some in for you

don't give up yet.

Best of luck 

Crystal


----------



## Flash Gordon (Oct 6, 2010)

bunnies are very good at making us feel guilty so they work it..if u leave the pellets in his bowl and dont give him fun stuff like oats he will turn to the pellets.it will take a little time but when hes hungry he will eat whats there.


----------



## Carlee (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm surprised - I read you can't stave out a rabbit.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Oct 6, 2010)

they wont starve themselves...and im def not saying to not give them any food ..just keep giving him his hay and pellets and after he quits being stubborn he will cave in and eat the pellets u provide...the only time i would be worried about them not eating their pellets if its an old batch or theres something tainted in the feed...uve tried numerous pellets so i dont think thats the case here...just use ur best judgment u know whats best for ur bun..i just wanted to share with you my experience with picky buns...this was how i fixed it.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Oct 6, 2010)

I agree to an extent wish Flash. A rabbit will not immediately take to a pellet. Pick one that is convenient and works for you, and offer them for at least 2 weeks before giving up.  But at the same time, if the food the bunny prefers is ok, use that.


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 13, 2010)

After reading this thread, I started giving my girl a pinch of oats along with her morning pellets. Well,since then she's been very picky and I thought she didn't eat pellets because she's been sick. Last night I took her to the vet and the vet ask me about what I feed her. After I told him that I give her a bit oats with her pellets, he said " Well, now I know. You need a " Tough love " time ! My bunny was like that too but you have to leave her pellets and stop giving her oats until she will eat up her pellets. Bunnies can be picky, but eventually they will eat when they're hungry enough".
:thud: Well, it will be really difficult for me to go on a " tough love " with her, she knows how to beg me and darn ! It works every time !!! "


----------



## Carlee (Oct 13, 2010)

*Bunny parents wrote: *


> :thud: Well, it will be really difficult for me to go on a " tough love " with her, she knows how to beg me and darn ! It works every time !!! "


Cute!!


----------

